
9front “No ThinkPad” Released - smcl
http://9front.org/releases/2019/10/08/0/
======
imglorp
So I'm all behind any work on Plan 9, props to these guys for advancing it.

That said, I need to comment on the negative site visitor experience.

It seems more effort was spent collecting odd theme art, private jokes, and
inscrutable menus (what's /n for anyway?) than anything else. What is it? How
do I get it? Why would I want to hack on this? How did it fork from P9 and
what's different now?

If the goal of that site is some hip art project to keep out newcomers with
some secret cabal, mission accomplished, I'm out. -- potential contributor

------
smcl
Original title is in all-caps, I hope I can be forgiven for "fixing" that :-)

